# Chianti Label



## Pepere (May 6, 2006)

While everyone is having fun tasting wine in Texas, I on the other hand am hard at work........




Finished off a bottle of my WB Shiraz with the wife last night. Very good indeed.


Started my Chianti this morning and worked out a label for the same. This is very addictive eh?


----------



## B M W (May 6, 2006)

Nice label






and I bet the wine is very good too.


----------



## pkcook (May 7, 2006)

Pepere,


The label looks great! Was this a recent photo? Looks like a winter photo



.


----------



## Pepere (May 7, 2006)

PK:


Early spring. In fact I took it the same day as the picture I posted elsewhere on this forum. I just adjusted the brightness and contrast on the photo so it would create a nice background.


If we can ever get ourpresent home sold I hope to living there before the end of the year. Market is very soft here right now and my wife (realestate agent locally) says it'll be awhile before it turns around here.


----------



## pkcook (May 8, 2006)

I'm seeing more and more houses on the market here in Ohio. I listen to Clark Howard pretty regular on AM radio and he is warning of a nationwide slowdownin the housing market. 


I hope you are able to sell quickly and get moved into that lovely home! I would love to have a little more isolation!


----------



## Pepere (May 9, 2006)

Where in Ohio? Our daughter, son-in-law and grand daughter are in Columbus. She went to Ohio State. Just got back last week in fact, we were out there for a 5th B'day.


That's another reason we want to get to the cabin, it's three hours closer to Columbus and the grand baby



besides I'm tired of all the traffic. When we first moved here in '85 I had two traffic lights between our house and the D.C. beltway. My wife worked at the Library of Congress and I at the Navy Yard / White House, it took us about 45 min. to get to work. Now it takes me 45 min. to get out of the county!



Should have made this move last year, but alas, I am a procrastenator (sp?) and it will cost us some time I fear.


----------



## pkcook (May 9, 2006)

I live in Union, just north of Dayton. I'm active duty Air Force and have been here for a couple of years now, and plan to retire sometime next year.


----------



## Pepere (May 9, 2006)

Retired Navy........1987. arrived here in Md 1974 and never left. Permanent duty station at Navy Yard/White House. 


Always great to greet another service member.


----------



## Pepere (May 12, 2006)

Just playing around today with ideas and labels. I'll be glad when November gets here and I can retire from this position. 


Someday I'll share this endeavour with all of you and fill you all in with the details. Let's just say I'm the state head of a fraternal oganization and leave it at that. Pic of new label is attached.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 12, 2006)

Pepere,


Your labels are great! The cabin makes a very inviting label. I made my dad some labels with his cabin on them too. They will look great onyour bottles. His winery is Storm Haven.


Ramona


----------



## djcoop (May 14, 2006)

Pepere!


Love the cabin labels! A cabin, in the woods, _with wine_, what could be better???


----------



## Pepere (Jun 7, 2006)

New chianti label. The wife really likes this one so I guess I'll use it. 








While the lowercase looks blurry on this upload it actually prints our very clear.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Pretty Label!!!


You have lots of label material just in your cabin and the seasons up there in WBGVA!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 7, 2006)

Look's good! Is that a picture of your wife up there on the left... and the right???


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 7, 2006)

OilnH20,


I admire a man who knows the right things to say!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## pkcook (Jun 8, 2006)

NICE!!


----------



## Pepere (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks all. I got tired of the cabin picture. Maybe a good winter picture will renew my interest in that scene. 


OilnH20, you are a silver tongued devil.



Yes, she is my angel!!


----------

